# Busted lips?



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

So I was wondering if anyone knows if there is a remedy, solution or any use for a lure with a busted lip. I went fishing today at Charles mill and there are a lot of rocks that eat lures alive. I've broken several lips off x-raps, smithwicks, and huskys. I was wondering does this ruin the action completely? Can I slow troll these lures "Lyndy style" or are they useless. Other than making fancy key chain ornaments or a cat toys(taking the hooks off of course). Do I have any options? Any input would be great fully appreciated, thanks.

promag


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=83121&page=4


post #62


Make a new one and put it over the other? With the price of lexan your better off buying a new lure.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, I'll hold on to my broken ones and maybe get around to doing that.

promag


----------

